# pool view or not ???



## gumati (Jun 28, 2010)

hello

am going to build new house and i would like to add HT to the house

am going with room 9M long X 5M wide (29.5F long X 16.5F Wide)
the room it's open to the backyard and the swimming pool
still wondering if go with big glass door and have the nice view of the pool or keep it as wall :scratch:
and second thing about screen size how large i can go with this room 
still didn't get a projector but my budget for it about 5000$ 

and am open for any ideas 
I've attached 3d picture for the room


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's going to be a very nice size room with a lot of potential, since you're starting with a blank canvas..

Firstly I would advise you not to put in glass doors in the back wall..Glass reflects sounds, so avoid it if you can..

With a room of that length, I would suggest that you put in a screen wall..and since you're looking at a good quality projector, an AT screen would be ideal..
That width room would suit a CIH screen (2.35:1) and you could easily use a 12-14' wide screen..depending on seating location..

How many rows of seating are you planning on?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

A huge window creates light control challenges (not insurmountable, but annoying) as well.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## gumati (Jun 28, 2010)

Prof. said:


> Firstly I would advise you not to put in glass doors in the back wall..Glass reflects sounds, so avoid it if you can..
> 
> With a room of that length, I would suggest that you put in a screen wall..and since you're looking at a good quality projector, an AT screen would be ideal..
> That width room would suit a CIH screen (2.35:1) and you could easily use a 12-14' wide screen..depending on seating location..
> ...


regarding the rows max it will be 2 , and definitely i will to CIH screen but still thinking about curved screen
i would love to put pool table if i have the space


----------



## gumati (Jun 28, 2010)

sga2 said:


> A huge window creates light control challenges (not insurmountable, but annoying) as well.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


that's my concern


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Which direction is your glazing facing? Depending on your climate zone, the energy concerns could outweigh even some of the craziest lighting ideas you may have.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

gumati said:


> regarding the rows max it will be 2 , and definitely i will to CIH screen but still thinking about curved screen
> i would love to put pool table if i have the space


Whether you need a curved screen or not will depend on 1.. What size screen you go with 2..Whether you're using an anamorphic lens and 3.. What your throw ratio will be..
If you plan on using an A lens and your TR is less than 1.7, then you might need to use a curved screen..
Other than that, you don't really need one..

If for example you decide to go with a 12' wide scope screen..and a screen wall that's 2' out from the front wall.. Your first row of seating will be at 12'-14'..plus another 5' for the second row..I don't think you'll have room for a pool table as well!


----------



## gumati (Jun 28, 2010)

hgoed said:


> Which direction is your glazing facing? Depending on your climate zone, the energy concerns could outweigh even some of the craziest lighting ideas you may have.


if i got what u mean it will be north


----------



## gumati (Jun 28, 2010)

Prof. said:


> 1.. What size screen you go with
> 2..Whether you're using an anamorphic lens
> 3..What your throw ratio will be..
> 4,If you plan on using an A lens and your TR is less than 1.7, then you might need to use a curved screen..
> ...


1,, dont have exact size but not less then 130''
2 ,, yes i think i will get anamorphic len
3,, really dont know
4,, as u saying i think i will pass the curved screen i as plaing tp put the projector in back of room (am thinking to put star ceiling )

as for pool table its not that Important :bigsmile:


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

gumati said:


> that's my concern


You'd have to provide some heavy black-out drapes, possible dual layers, and box them in at the top and sides if you want to completely control lighting during the day. 

Not sure if security is a concern, but I hate big sliding glass doors in that regard.

Regrads,
sga2


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

gumati said:


> 1,, dont have exact size but not less then 130''


A 12' wide scope screen will give you a 156" diagonal screen!..
You might have to scale it down a bit if you're going to make the screen yourself..I think the AT material is only available in a max. 60"wide..


----------



## gumati (Jun 28, 2010)

Prof. said:


> A 12' wide scope screen will give you a 156" diagonal screen!..
> You might have to scale it down a bit if you're going to make the screen yourself..I think the AT material is only available in a max. 60"wide..


thanks for ur adivce ,, one other thing i found in other forums that some movies like the Dark Knight have Aspect ratio change in the middle in movie how that will be in wide scope screen?? 
and what about subtitle how it shown in wide scope??


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

gumati said:


> thanks for ur adivce ,, one other thing i found in other forums that some movies like the Dark Knight have Aspect ratio change in the middle in movie how that will be in wide scope screen??


With an A lens and a scope screen, any changes in AR will only show some black bars at the sides..



> and what about subtitle how it shown in wide scope??


With most 2.35 movies, the subtitles will be shown in the image area..There are a few exceptions to that.. Mainly some of the older movies and if you're projecting 16:9 movies expanded to 2.35 on a scope screen..Part of the subtitles may be below the screen in that situation..


----------



## gumati (Jun 28, 2010)

Prof.
Thank you very much for ur help 

soon i will start building my HT and your information was very helpful


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I cant really speak of the technical aspects but my only choice would be a retractable screen on the pool end of the room, with heavy powered curtains that close behind the screen when the system is powered on. This would cut down on the acoustic reflections from the wall of glass looking out over the pool, help control light into the room (if your pool area has any light) and would look good as a back-drop when the screen is down. I cant imagine passing on a wall of glass looking out over the pool for enjoyment of the room and view when the theater is not in operation. Its going to be a very sweet setup indeed.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

gumati said:


> Prof.
> Thank you very much for ur help
> 
> soon i will start building my HT and your information was very helpful


Glad I was able to help you..


----------



## gumati (Jun 28, 2010)

TypeA said:


> I cant really speak of the technical aspects but my only choice would be a retractable screen on the pool end of the room, with heavy powered curtains that close behind the screen when the system is powered on. This would cut down on the acoustic reflections from the wall of glass looking out over the pool, help control light into the room (if your pool area has any light) and would look good as a back-drop when the screen is down. I cant imagine passing on a wall of glass looking out over the pool for enjoyment of the room and view when the theater is not in operation. Its going to be a very sweet setup indeed.


thank you i really i dont wanna lose the view and access from backyard side and in same time 
i want perfect sound


----------

